# KPE - Kina Petroleum



## Miner (19 November 2011)

A new IPO http://www.kinapetroleum.com/pdf/kina-prospectus.pdf

The Company is offering to the public up to 62,500,000 new Shares in the Company at a subscription price of $0.20 per Share or the Kina Price Equivalent for Shares offered in PNG, to raise up to a total of $12.5 million before costs of the Offer. One attaching option with an exercise price of $0.20 and expiry date of 30 November 2012 will also be issued for every three Shares subscribed for.The Offer is open to all investors who are resident in Australia and Papua New Guinea.

Features 

• Offers investors good exposure to large oil and gas potential in onshore PNG
• It’s assets are located in a proven producing hydrocarbon province close to existing large discoveries
• Will drill the high impact Elevala-2 and Ketu-2 appraisal wells in PRL 21 over the coming quarters
• Has 100% interests in 4 other PPLs which gives the flexibility to farm down to fund future activities
• Oil Search (OSH) can earn up to 70% in two of these PPLs by funding seismic and future well costs
• Has credible management focused on early cash flow and building reserves. Kina also has good working relationship with the PNG government and will seek to attract JV partners to other permits to fund future exploration and appraisal activities.

Further information can be viewed in the company’s prospectus which is available for download from the following URL http://www.kinapetroleum.com/pdf/kina-prospectus.pdf


----------



## beatthemarket (22 June 2012)

JV parties should be close to providing and update on the resource numbers for the Ketu field given the recent clear success of the Ketu-2 well. The timing was flagged at the AGM and in public releases. Expect a substantial resource upgrade soon.


----------



## System (18 April 2019)

On April 16th, 2019, Kina Petroleum Limited (KPL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement under Part XVI of the PNG Companies Act, between KPL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued shares in KPL by Kina Petroleum Corporation ('KPE') and the admission of KPE, the successor entity of KPL, to the official list of ASX.


----------

